# East Liverpool Area



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey does anybody know of any places where i can fish on the bank of the ohio river, near East Liverpool. If so what kind of bait to use, and if they know of any bait shops in the area. Thanks


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Catfisherman check your P.M's


----------

